# look 555's 2007: imitations?



## leeuw (Nov 16, 2007)

As the last month a huge amount of new Look 555's are in the US and Europe auctioned by non-look dealers / private persons at Ebay for ridicular prices. It is the 2007 model, colour Origin black, all equiped with Shimano 105 or Ultegra and the same technical specifications s. 
Also a number of US-Look dealers are selling 555's out for 2249 US-dollar. I was wondering if someone can give me more information on this . 

Was there an enormous overproduction of 555's? Did the US-dealers ordered much to many 555''s in 2006/07? It seems very strange to me that brand new 555's are sold by non-dealers and privaste persons. Woulk Look agree on this? 

Are these bikes imitations / fraud (that is of course : the ones sold by non-dealers)? See also the Look USA site, under Look in the medea, Look product warning 12 december 2006. Even a guy in Indonesia is auctioning one, as an Australian ski-shop is offering a number of 55's and even sold a 585 at EBAY. 

Who can explain this to me, as I am thinking of buying one ? 

Thank you, Jan


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

555s are made and painted in taiwan so I expect there would be a stock, the other frames are made in Tunisia (or is it morocco) and painted in France - I guess some parts are made in France - maybe carbon drop outs or the 496 (explains why its so much more expensive) - it is usual for larger companies who make production runs according to forecast to sometimes have excess stock at the end of the season - the stock at france will not be a problem as all they need to do is paint the new colours for 08 (unless the frame itself has changed) so it makes sense that you only find 555s on special offer and not the rest. Sometimes these special offers are matched with special offer components (usually weaker than standard) so yes bargains could be had but then there has been a lot of fake warnings from manufacturers regarding carbon copy (no pun intended) from china etc.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I would PM Chas. He's a LOOK worker bee, so he'll be able to give you some info. FWIW, LOOK, in the past, has had problems with counterfeit products being sold. They have a warning about that  at this website. Ridiculous prices should at least make you wary.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I was aware that the 555s were made in Taiwan but thought the 585 and 595s were still made in France. Is this really not the case?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

danielc said:


> I was aware that the 555s were made in Taiwan but thought the 585 and 595s were still made in France. Is this really not the case?


I believe the 585's and 595's are made at the Look factory in Tunisia. They have their own factory there.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Interesting that they pointed out counterfeit carbon wheels - I didn't know the original even existed till I saw a picture of Jaja on a 585 ultra on Look carbon wheels in their 08 catalogue so I guess they were going to release it but perhaps had problems in production and the manufacturer is now selling them through the back door to cut their losses. While on topic of new products anyoneknow what the new Look Easy pedal is all about?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

BTW the 555's finished in Taiwan come with HCS 4 fork and the ones finished in Nevers come with HCS 5 fork.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Look USA had an over-stock of 555's at the end of the summer, and sold them to dealers as discounted prices. We, in turn, passed that discount to our customers which led to the great pricing. We sold the Ultegra bike at $2250 and the 105 bike at $1850. Some dealers sold them for more, some less with or without pedals.

The "private" sellers you see on the internet are probably bike shops hiding their identities, though I'm not sure why they feel the need to do this since this pricing was what Look recommended when the sale began.

FWIW, we sold out of those bikes pretty quick - they were a smokin' deal at those prices. Wish I would've ordered a hundred of them!


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*555 frames*

Why are there so many 2007 555 frames for sale on ebay ? I thought they were supposed to be sold as complete bikes only...


----------



## leeuw (Nov 16, 2007)

*old 555 frames sold as 2007-models*



Topo Gigio said:


> Why are there so many 2007 555 frames for sale on ebay ? I thought they were supposed to be sold as complete bikes only...


A number of the 555-frames are the older models, sold as the 2007-model. Just have a look at the paint job (no Origin Black, mostly titanium color), the upper tube with a cable running through, and the backend (straight instead of curved). 
Another reason might be that sellers want to upgrade the wheels (Ksyrums Euipes are quite heavy). Also the VO2(stem and steer) stuff looks really nice to me but here in Holland it is quite unknown. Is it a Look-product ? 

Succes, Jan


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*2007 Look*

Hi, Great thread.

Are these photos of a 2007 Look 555 or an older one?
I can't tell.
Thanks.

View attachment 111344


View attachment 111345


View attachment 111346


Appreciate the help.

Thanks
covrc


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

That's an '07.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

+1. I have one too


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*New 2007 Look 555 for me.*

Hi Guys and thanks for the help. 

I pulled the trigger and bought myself my first Look.

Sweet deal I think. $750 for new 2007 Look 555 frame and fork.

I really am looking forward to building this up and trying a full carbon ride. 

I have been riding Colnago Super steel until this year.
This year it was a Colnago Deam B-Stay, but it didn't fit as well as it should have.(buyers fault).
Anyway, when i called around and shopped for local pricing, the closest I got was $1400. And some odd vibe from the sales guy at Belmont Wheel Works because the bike is built in Asia, not built in France. And because it is not lugged. He actually tried to tell me that there are 2 different versions of the 2007 555, one that is built in Asia and is tube to tube, and one built in France which a lugged 2007 555. That information seems different from what I read here. 

Anyway, thanks for the help.

covrc :thumbsup:


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

The 07 555 is definitely built in Asia. I think production has moved to Asia beginning 06. I believe the 05's however, were still made in France. That said...750 for frame and fork is a pretty sweet deal! Enjoy - I only had one opportunity to ride since getting it, as I'm in Kansas and it's been snowing, ice storm, or just too damn cold...sigh....


----------



## andrew.wetdog (Apr 14, 2007)

covrc said:


> Hi Guys and thanks for the help.
> 
> I pulled the trigger and bought myself my first Look.
> 
> ...


Yahoooo; That is great price. I paid about double that for a new 2006 565 frame/fork. The 555 are made in Asia and other models are crafted in Tunisia and finished in france. My understanding is that all 555 were tube to tube and I have yet to see a lugged one. Please post pics of your finished build.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

555 ....... not sure if all 555s are made entirely in Asia as there are 2 versions, one with HSC4 forks which is definitely all made in taiwan and the other with HSC5 fork which is shippd from Nevers I doubt the latter is actually made in Nevers, perhas just finished in Nevers or maybe built in Tunisia - I think the price difference is around $150 but don't think this version is sold in US.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow! That is an awesome deal you got! Where did you find it for that low? I got one too and absolutely love it. Congrats and post pics!  



covrc said:


> Hi Guys and thanks for the help.
> 
> I pulled the trigger and bought myself my first Look.
> 
> ...


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*2007 555 Headset*

Hi All,

I think my frame gets delivered today! :7: 

I know that the ad said it required an IS (intergrated systems).
Is that different than any other 1 1/8 threadless headset? 

I Know Campy makes a 'hidden' headset. Does that apply here with the 555?

Thanks Again and I appreciate the good vibes emails from you guys.

covrc
:23:


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*I'm Envious*

Hope all you guys enjoy your new rides. I came very close to buying a 2007 Look 555 with 105 for just around 2G this past September. I'd been putting aside some $ for the last few years to upgrade my road bike to something nice but not extravagant (I ride an older Trek 1000 now...still in good shape but I'd like to retire it to permanent fluid trainer duty). The Look caught my eye after 3-4 months of looking. I considered the Giant TCR and OCR line, Specialized Tarmac and Roubauix, Cervelo Team Soloist, Kestral Talon, Trek 5000, and a couple of Felt carbon bikes. I'm a 55 year old runner turned triathlete turned bike rider. Some of the aforementioned bikes were great deals and solid bikes (e.g. the Cervelo is awesome but really made for racing. I need something that is quick but forgiving on long rides). Anyway, my son and his family had a financial crisis so priorities were re-arranged. My bike can wait, but I am a little disappointed. The Look 555 seems like a really good deal. I love the ride and the bike looks pretty sharp. I'm not sure if a Look will be in my wheelhouse in the future.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't worry come autumn again there will be many deals by shops/look trying to clear up stock and make room for new inventory.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

toonraid said:


> Interesting that they pointed out counterfeit carbon wheels - I didn't know the original even existed till I saw a picture of Jaja on a 585 ultra on Look carbon wheels in their 08 catalogue so I guess they were going to release it but perhaps had problems in production and the manufacturer is now selling them through the back door to cut their losses. While on topic of new products anyoneknow what the new Look Easy pedal is all about?



In my opinion Jaja is on rebadged Lightweights on the photo you mentioned.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

But why would he do that - I am sure he is not short of sponsors and if Look gave him a pair of wheels to ride they must have a purpose!


----------

